# jebo tanks



## patb (Apr 14, 2009)

hello

i was hoping some of you might have purchased a jebo tank 90 gallons or bigger .im interrested in 2 models and havent been able to find any real good info on them one model is this http://www.jeboaquarium.com/UR9 Series Curved the largest one and the other is 
http://www.jeboaquarium.com/R2 Series Curved Glass Aquariums.htm

the 180 gallon.

also if you have purchased yours in or around new york could you tell me where. as of right now im going to have to have mine shipped in from LA. and shipping it frieght is like 500.00 more dollors


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a 75 gallon Jebo rimless (see sig).

Its a nice tank but honestly, I don't think its worth having it shipped over for that much. I think I paid slightly more than 500 dollars for the stand and tank.

My wife had a jebo 55 gallon. Tank was fine but the included lighting fixture was not so great.

Have you tried your local Chinatown pet store? Most of the Jebo products in LA are found in pet stores in predominantly asian areas. You might be able to find one locally.

Charlie


----------



## patb (Apr 14, 2009)

yes i have one person in the city selling them . i plan on driveing down there and seeing what he has.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

you can find it in some Asian pet stores, they are not expensive at all. I have a 40g which is nice.


----------

